# Get FreeBSD sources without cvsup



## subhuti (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello all

How I can get all freebsd (6.4) stable sources (/usr/src)
without cvsup? maybe I can download some daily snapshot (via http)?


----------



## Ole (Dec 24, 2008)

you may wish use subversion (not in contrib)

```
/usr/local/bin/svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/6 /usr/src
```


----------



## Djn (Dec 24, 2008)

There's _csup_ as well - it made it into the base system at some point, though I don't know if 6.4 has it.

I don't think there are any snapshots like that available. However, it might still be possible to get a copy - what are you trying to do, on what OS?


----------



## Lowell (Dec 24, 2008)

In addition to the other methods already mentioned, the sources are included in each release.  These are created by using split(1) on gzip'd, tar'd files of portions of the source tree.  So you can open them with a command along the lines of "[font="Lucida Console"]cat ssys.* | tar -xzf - [/font]".

These collections are included in the release, both on the CDs and on the FTP sites.  For example,ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/7.0-RELEASE/src for the 7.0 release. Running sysinstall on an installed system is one way to grab and install them over the net.


----------



## subhuti (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't download sources with svn, cvsup and other "development" tools
in my network i have 80 and 443 output ports...

>Running sysinstall on an installed system is one way to grab and >install them over the net. 

And I will receive latest sources with all latest patches?


----------



## subhuti (Dec 24, 2008)

Djn said:
			
		

> There's _csup_ as well - it made it into the base system at some point, though I don't know if 6.4 has it.
> 
> I don't think there are any snapshots like that available. However, it might still be possible to get a copy - what are you trying to do, on what OS?



I want recompile kernel with some options


----------



## ale (Dec 24, 2008)

If you want to just add some option you can install the sources from the cd.
Start sysinstall and go to Configure->Distribution->src->All


----------

